# الحاكم الطارد عن المركز لمضخات حقن الديزل( Centrifugal Governor)



## طارق حسن محمد (18 مارس 2010)

Centrifugal Governor 
هو عباره عن جهاز موجود داخل مضخه حقن وقود الديزل يعمل هذا الجهاز عن طريق الطرد المركزي0
عندما يدور المحرك فأن الاثقال الطياره الموجوده خلف الجهاز تخرج عن مركزها وبما انها مسلطه على تجويف الحاكم الذي سيؤدي الى تدويرصمام القياس للوقود وان هذا التدوير يغير من تطابق فتحه القياس مع الممر الواصل بمضخه النقل 0 وهكذا يتم السيطره على سريان الوقود الى المحرك 0
ان هذا الحاكم يستمد طاقته الطياره المرتكزه على الحاشيه الخارجيه للآله الحاجزه (Retainer) وان القوة الطاردة عن المركز تدفع هذه الاثقال الى الخارج والتي تحرك تجويف الحاكم ضد ذراع الحاكم التي تدور على الحافة الحادة لدوران العمود من خلال عتلة توصيل بسيطه والتي تدور صمام القياس 0
ان دفع ذراع الحاكم تتم بواسطة الاثقال الطيارة المتوازنه بواسطة نابض الحاكم المضغوط والذي يتحكم به ميكانيكيا بواسطة عتلة منضم السرعه لغرض تنظيم سرعة المحرك0
ان النابض الخفيف للسرعات البطيئة يكون اكثر حساسية في تنظيم معدل السرع البطيئة0
ان حدود حركة منضم السرعة محددة بواسطة مسمار تعير موجود لهذا الغرض لحالات السرع العالية والبطيئة وان اي توتر قليل في النابض يسحب اي رخاوة في مفاصل الوصلات ويسمح ايضآ بأيقاف ميكانيكي وذلك بغلق صمام القياس بدون التغلب على قوة نابض الحاكم فأن قوة قليلة جدآمطلوبة لتدوير صمام القياس الى وضع الغلق 0
 تقبلوا احترامي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز طارق 
موضوع جديد ومهم ويستحق العرض ، وانتظر منك مزيد شرح ، واستعراض انواعه الاخرى ، وافادتنا بتفاصيل الآلية لكل منها مع صور شارحة ، ولك جزيل الشكر وحسن الثواب .


----------



## virtualknight (18 مارس 2010)

مشكور على الشرح


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

انشاء الله في حال توفرها بشكل جيد00

مع التقدير


----------



## fahdon (21 مارس 2010)

الاخ المشارك العزيز طارق بارك الله فيك على الشرح الخاص بالطرد المركزي للكفرنر هذا عندما يكون التحكم فيه
ميكانيكيا واود ان اضيف ملاحظه وهي انه اذا الغينا التحكم الميكانيكي للكفرنر اوالحاكم الطارد وترك ليتحكم بدوره في عتلة فتحة الوقود لحصلنا على سرعة دوران ثابته حتى في حالة تغير الاحمال على المحرك وهذا النوع عادة يستخدم
في مولدات الكهرباءللمحافظه على ثبات التردديه (الهيرتزيه)ومقاومة الحمل الزائد. مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز(fahdon) شكرا لك على هذه الملاحظة 000

وتقبل تحياتي 000000000000000


----------



## امين عبده (6 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع اللذي ذكر مهم جدا وان شا الله اذكر بعض الزيادات على ما ذكر من الاخ وهو ان مع التسارع العلمي الذي نشهده هاذه الايام ودخول اجهزة التحكم الالكترونية في التحكم في سرعة المولدات الكهرباية احب اب اضيف الاتي 
*ان التحكم بسرعة المولد يتم بعدة طرق 
1- التحكم الميكانيكي وهو معتمد على قوت الطرد المركزي وهو الذي ذكر باختصار في كلام الاخ 
2- التحكم الالكتروني وهو المعتمد على عدة امور 
ا- حساس يوضع على بعض الاعضاء الدوارة مثل الكرين ( ويعتمد على الشركة المصنعة) 
ب- محرك مغناطيسي ( ويعتمد على الشركة المصنعة)
ج- شريحة الكترونية تقوم باستلام الاشاره المرسله من حساس السرعة ثم تقوم بتحليل الاشاره وارسال الاشاره بعد معالجتها على حسب المراد الى المحرك ليقوم بدوره بالتحكم بكمية الوقود المطلوبة ليتم تثبيت السرعة على الوجه المطلوب وهو بالنسبة ممتاز جدا ونسبة الخطا فيه قليلة جدا واما تحديد النسبة فيرجع الى الشركة المصنعة ودقة العمليات التي تقوم بها الشريحة الالكترونية ونوع الكابلات ودقة الحسابات الهندسية وهو على العموم افضل من النوع الاول بكثير 
3- التحكم المزدوج وهو الذي يعتمد على النضامين المكنيكي والالكتروني 
وان شاء الله ساقوم بوضع شرح تفصيلي لكل نوع مع وضع صور ورسومات لكل نوع وما يلزم من الامور المتعلقة على قدر الامكان وما هي الاعطال وكيفية الاصلاح والله الموفق


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الكريم أمين عبده 
بارك الله فيك علي اضافتك القيمة وننتظر ما وعدت به ، ولك منا كل الشكر .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ للاخوه المشاركين


----------



## السوداني الاسد (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى طارق على الموضوع القيم والمفيد


----------



## hakim1971 (28 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
المزيد و بالصور ان أمكن


----------



## الشمري الشمري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وبارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكر كل من شارك او اضاف مساهمة حول الموضوع 
الغاية هي فائدة الجميع
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## firasaliraqi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنت


----------



## الشمري الشمري (28 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع وجزاك الله الف خير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## yousifahmed9990 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ الكريم شكرا للتوضيح ..ارجو منكم توضيح بالصور والتكوين الداخلي لقفرنر مولدات الديزل


----------

